

Want to Make a Diamond in Just 10 Weeks? Use a Microwave - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-27/want-to-make-a-diamond-in-just-10-weeks-use-a-microwave

======
gus_massa
Do anyone have more technical details of the microwave? How much power does it
use?

